

Why Democracies Will Always Go Bankrupt - mariana
http://gonzalolira.blogspot.com/2011/01/why-democracies-will-always-go-bankrupt.html

======
jacques_chester
The author has overlooked the Economics contribution to problems such as these
-- game theory and public choice theory in particular.

